
Seals can copy human speech and sing Star Wars theme tune - spking
https://news.sky.com/story/seals-can-copy-human-speech-and-sing-star-wars-theme-tune-new-study-says-11745715
======
barefootcoder
No video, making me even more suspicious of the claim.

~~~
a0-prw
Strange, there was a video there when I looked. Don't worry though, you didn't
miss much. It was pretty awful, kind of what you'd expect if Donald Duck
suffered a stroke which trashed his language centers.

